# make your own pedigree



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

There is a program that you can use to make your own ped's if you do not have management software already.Give it a try.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/pigeon_pedigree.htm


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

that is sweet thanks


----------

